# I want to see your white R32's!



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

As above.. I'm decided on the 32 over the 33 just colour now! I have seen modified black ones I love but not really many white ones!

Convince me white is the way to go?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If you don't bastardise an OEM look of an R32 with hideous fibreglass aftermarket body kits and big wings they will look amazing! Some nice 18" wheels and some nismo items will really make the car and out.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Really like the white on bronze! Think the CE37's are the wheels for me! I love the bottom one but feel it would ruin the car a bit as it's a bit much, any rear shots?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fill your boots

shipped the car to Ireland

owner decided to take it apart and break it.

(i think someone drove in to it)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

White is the way to go!


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Another.....


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! It does seem visually the only mod to a white 32 that's needed is wheels! 

Anyone removed the spoiler on one by any chance?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Spoiler less R32s look a bit naff.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Just seen a few! You are right! Looks like I have landed myself a nice standard white 32  fingers crossed!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## Jerryy (May 4, 2015)

Wow.. beautiful.. Lovely Car.. I like this Thanks for sharing this photos.. great Thanks..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There's another white one on here, got all Nismo stuff, can't for the life of me think of his username it's bugging me! That's the one for me!

He's got subtle little carbon 'steps' on his side skirts..? Anyone?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Lots of add on's ?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Lots of add on's ?


Love this car and miss it ((


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

bayside gtr said:


> Love this car and miss it ((


it's coming together really nicely now and drving like a dream, very very clean after my hours of detailing but worth the effort. Carbon bonnet and grill on the way


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Some more shots


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

bayside gtr said:


> Love this car and miss it ((


it's coming together really nicely now and drving like a dream, very very clean after my hours of detailing but worth the effort. Carbon bonnet and grill on the way


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

is that pearl white?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

J13ME said:


> is that pearl white?


Yes bits Lamborghini Pearl White


----------



## M055Y (May 9, 2015)

This is my pride and joy.










Got a long way to get it where i want it though.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

White has got to be the best colour choices for a GTR... But that my be just my opinion


----------



## JoyceHill9i (May 15, 2015)

Wow beautiful man!


----------



## M055Y (May 9, 2015)

Personally I always prefer a white 32 but 33's always look best in midnight purple, well to me anyway


----------



## Satch (Jan 20, 2003)

.....better late than never....Japfest last weekend....white with powder coated R33 alloys....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

My old 32 VSpec2.. used everyday for 2 years, kept for 5 years, never let me down and lived at the track... the down pipes got so hot the carpet melted onto my nismo floormats!


----------

